# Ruszt czy grill



## KaMus

I have a quick question for those who grill in Poland. Do you make "kurczaka z rusztu" czy "kurczaka na grillu"? Do you say “idę zapalić pod rusztem” czy “idę zapalić grilla”?

I’m a little confused - obviously we have always had dishes like “kaczka z rusztu” but it seems that recently the word “grill” just took over?  Is the Polish word “ruszt” still a common word, or is it ever used when we are talking about the grill? Or should I just say “grill”, “grillować” and “grillowany” from now on?

Looking at google images, it almost looked like “grill” is the entire grill, while “ruszt” refers to a “grill rack” - but it does not appear to be a definite distinction, especially since there is also a term “płyta grilla” - “grill rack” which appears on some online shopping websites offering such items for sale in Poland.

Can someone tell me if there is a semantic difference between the two words, and whether the word “ruszt” is becoming obsolete?

Thank you!


----------



## zaffy

KaMus said:


> Looking at google images, it almost looked like “grill” is the entire grill, while “ruszt” refers to a “grill rack”



Well 'ruszt' is indeed the grill rack, but I don't think natives would call it so in everyday speech. It's just the specific term for that item. I would still call that rack a 'grill' For example "Idź umyj grilla". Or possibly "Idź umyj kratkę z grilla".

This is a "szczotka do czyszczenia grilla" or "szczotka do czyszczenia rusztu z grilla"







KaMus said:


> Do you make "kurczaka z rusztu" czy "kurczaka na grillu"?


I would say 'Kurczak pieczony na grillu'  or 'Kurczak pieczony z grilla'



KaMus said:


> Do you say “idę zapalić pod rusztem” czy “idę zapalić grilla”?



We say "idę rozpalić grilla"




KaMus said:


> Can someone tell me if there is a semantic difference between the two words, and whether the word “ruszt” is becoming obsolete?



"Ruszt" is still used, when me mean this kind of cooking. It is a "prosiak pieczony na ruszcie"


----------



## KaMus

Thank you! So what it looks like is that in everyday use "grill" is the way to go.  I appreciate you explaining the difference between the two terms though, because now I can see that it's not just that "ruszt" is being replaced by "grill" - there is a semantic difference between the two words, and that "ruszt", well, it's just something of the past! I think it would be rare to see a whole pig grilling in someone's backyard, although a restaurant might still serve a "prosiak pieczony na ruszcie." That makes sense. Thank you for the pictures!


----------



## zaffy

KaMus said:


> I think it would be rare to see a whole pig grilling in someone's backyard, although a restaurant might still serve a "prosiak pieczony na ruszcie." That makes sense. Thank you for the pictures!



Yeah, it is quite popular here to order such pigs at wedding parties.


----------



## jasio

zaffy said:


> "Ruszt" is still used, when me mean this kind of cooking. It is a "prosiak pieczony na ruszcie"
> View attachment 33690


Jeśli dobrze widzę, to akurat jest rożno, a nie ruszt.


----------



## zaffy

No tak, zgadza się. Poprawka....prosiak z różna 

Though widzę, ze niektórzy tak mówią...choć pewnie mylą like I did.


----------



## jasio

Indeed, albeit "ruszt" is still used in many contexts as a technical term, it's being increasingly replaced by "grill" since nineties, where garden grills became fasionable. The word made tremendous career, even in terms of cars, one of front elements of the cars was renamed from "atrapa" to "grill".


----------



## zaffy

jasio said:


> even in terms of cars, one of front elements of the cars was renamed from "atrapa" to "grill".



True, yet this might be a loanword from English


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Jeśli dobrze widzę, to akurat jest rożno, a nie ruszt.


Jak na razie poprawny jest tylko rożen, a nie rożno ( patrz rożen - definicja, synonimy, przykłady użycia ). 
"Rożno" to ludowa "formacja wsteczna", stworzona przez ludzi, którzy znali tylko dopełniacz "z rożna".


----------



## jasio

zaffy said:


> True, yet this might be a loanword from English


Grill? I'm sure, it is.


----------



## haes

Ruszt is just the metal grate with bars, used to grill meat, etc. Grill, at least the popular meaning of it nowadays is whole equipment used to roast meat, including ruszt itself. "Grill" is also used as a noun denoting whole process, time spent with friends etc.   Grill is somewhat popular word in modern Polish, while ruszt is fairly or even very rare (literature plus other books, including cooking books). On my private scale of rarity from 1 to 10 (1 most common, 10 rarest), grill would be 3 (used in newspapers, media, frequently) and ruszt probably 8 or 9 (almost never seen nowadays)


----------



## Ben Jamin

haes said:


> Ruszt is just the metal grate with bars, used to grill meat, etc. Grill, at least the popular meaning of it nowadays is whole equipment used to roast meat, including ruszt itself. "Grill" is also used as a noun denoting whole process, time spent with friends etc.   Grill is somewhat popular word in modern Polish, while ruszt is fairly or even very rare (literature plus other books, including cooking books). On my private scale of rarity from 1 to 10 (1 most common, 10 rarest), grill would be 3 (used in newspapers, media, frequently) and ruszt probably 8 or 9 (almost never seen nowadays)


It is really true that _ruszt _is slowly waning away, but I think that it can still be found in the menus of more luxurious restaurants with a long tradition.
Wikipedia article does not mention _ruszt_ as a kitchen device at all, only the technical use in furnaces and stoves.
For me _ruszt_ is still associated with a restaurant kitchen, while _grill_ is an outdoor thing, used in private parties but I still speak the Polish of the 1960-s.

By the way, I strongly doubt that chicken is really "grilled" (which would be very impractical). I think that "kurczak z grilla" is actually roasted on a spit in an electric oven with rotating elements.


----------



## bibax

Btw, the word *ruszt* (in Czech *rošt*) is a loanword from German: *der Rost*, _Fleisch auf dem Rost braten (péci maso na roštu)_;

*rożen* = spit, a pointed rod on which meat is impaled for roasting (in Czech *rožeň*, _péci prase/berana/jehně na rožni_);

in Czech, *rošt* is also a technical term (not only in connection with furnaces), basically any (metal or wooden) grid used as a base;
e.g. postelový rošt = bed base, in German der Bettenrost;


----------



## KarolloraK

haes said:


> ruszt is fairly or even very rare (literature plus other books, including cooking books). On my private scale of rarity from 1 to 10 (1 most common, 10 rarest), grill would be 3 (used in newspapers, media, frequently) and ruszt probably 8 or 9 (almost never seen nowadays)


What about "wrzuć coś na ruszt"? Here's how "wrzuć coś na ruszt" stacks up against "wrzuć coś na grilla" with regard to the number of results yielded by Google.


----------



## Ben Jamin

bibax said:


> Btw, the word *ruszt* (in Czech *rošt*) is a loanword from German: *der Rost*, _Fleisch auf dem Rost braten (péci maso na roštu)_;
> 
> *rożen* = spit, a pointed rod on which meat is impaled for roasting (in Czech *rožeň*, _péci prase/berana/jehně na rožni_);
> 
> in Czech, *rošt* is also a technical term (not only in connection with furnaces), basically any (metal or wooden) grid used as a base;
> e.g. postelový rošt = bed base, in German der Bettenrost;


In Polish the lexical situation is almost identical, but the usage has switched from ruszt to grill when speaking about the gastronomical use. Rożen has been corrupted to "rożno" and is fading away. The understanding of this word is declining among the speakers. The technical usage of ruszt has remained unchanged.


----------



## karaluszek

bibax said:


> in Czech, *rošt* is also a technical term (not only in connection with furnaces), basically any (metal or wooden) grid used as a base;
> e.g. postelový rošt = bed base, in German der Bettenrost;


In Polish it's *rusztowanie* or *stelaż* (from German: _Stellage) _– depending on the context.


----------

